# I Flagged This Video



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQ6Kf0D5BOQ&feature=related


----------



## NewHopePoultry (Feb 7, 2010)

I flagged it too


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

I flagged it also.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Me too, and left a comment.


----------



## November-X-Scourge (May 12, 2011)

I left a useless comment, I'm not feeling particularly witty... but I flagged and thumb downed it.  too bad we're giving him views!!!!!!


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

I did all of those things...flag, leave a comment, and report as inappropriate-abusive content. 

It has already rec'd enough negative to be restricted viewing...I urge folks to keep going with it and let's get it knocked off entirely....

...what a pathetic excuse for a human being.....


----------



## tjad25 (Feb 6, 2012)

poor birds  it seem pointless flaging videos if theres ways to bypass it


----------

